# Phoenix support



## toddb (Oct 2, 2017)

I recently purchased a 'new' 2K2 board and computer interface to change the sound settings. I was unable to get the computer interface to work. I talked with Jim at Phoenix and he said to send it back to them for evaluation. Well that was back in April 2021 and I have yet to receive my board back from them (they said it was working fine for them). I email and call but they never get back to me. It has been 6 months now and still nothing! I put some money in these parts, would like to have them back! Any suggestions?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep calling... send emails.... send letter by snail mail.

Welcome to the club, they have been poor communicators lately.

Greg


----------

